# Configurazione wifi

## djinnZ

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={

        ssid="Test"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="password"

        }
```

```
modules=("iproute2")

config_bond0=( "192.168.1.6 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast 192.168.1.15" )

slaves_bond0=("eth1 eth2")

gateway="bond0/192.168.1.6"

routes_bond0=("192.168.1.0/28 via 192.168.1.6")

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.14 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast 192.168.1.15" )

gateway="eth0/192.168.1.14"

routes_eth0=("default via 192.168.1.1")

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.6 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast 192.168.1.15" )

gateway="eth1/192.168.1.6"

routes_eth1=("192.168.1.0/28 via 192.168.1.6")

config_eth2=( "192.168.1.6 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast 192.168.1.15" )

gateway="eth2/192.168.1.6"

routes_eth1=("192.168.1.0/28 via 192.168.1.6")

modules="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.4 netmask 255.255.255.240 broadcast 192.168.1.15" )

gateway="wlan0/192.168.1.4"

routes_wlan0=("default via 192.168.1.1"

             "192.168.1.0/28 via 192.168.1.6")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"
```

ma

```
 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                      [ ok ]th param 4 value 0x0 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...
```

funziona una autentica schifezza con il router al primo piano ed il computer al terzo entrambi a meno di mezzo metro dalle finestre, quasi sulla stessa verticale, non prende un tubo ma vorrei capire cosa gli prende e perchè questo errore.

L'adattatore è un dlink usb (modulo rt73 con firmware blob tutto builtin).

C'è un modo gentoo per creare delle configurazioni alternative? Qualcosa del genere se si connette alla rete "a" usa un ip statico, se alla "b" un altro ip statico se alla "c" il dhcp? E c'è sempre un modo gentoo per evitare che possano essere avviate connessioni incompatibili? (in pratica il wifi mi serve nel caso debba scroccare dal tizio del piano di sotto la linea quando a me non funziona).

E perchè diavolo /etc/init.d/net.qualcosa stop non porta down l'interfaccia di rete corrispondente?

----------

## oRDeX

Che kernel usi?

Quel particolare errore durante lo startup di wpa_supplicant dovrebbe essere "normale", ovvero dovuto al cambiamento delle API 80211 nel kernel di cui pare che il programma citato non ne sappia ancora nulla. Comunque sia, sul mio laptop funiona tutto normalmente, nonostante quell'errore. Quindi penso che sia semplicemente l'impossibilita` di settare qualche proprieta` non critica.

----------

## djinnZ

2.6.27-hardened-r7 e sources di pari versione,  wpa_supplicant 0.6.4. Quindi non sono il solo, l'errore me lo da sia con le funzioni deprecate attive che senza.

Mi chiedevo se c'entra qualcosa con la pessima ricezione o è colpa dell'hardware (mai più d-link), ma il fatto che mi capitino problemi anche con il portatile (RT2500) mi fa pensare a qualcosa di sbagliato.

Per capirci se mi siedo tra il portile e l'AP il segnale diventa instabile, a meno di due metri di distanza.

----------

## GoraNz

quoto quello che ha detto ordex. anche io sul mio portatile uso wpa_supplicant e nonostante quell'errore mi funziona tutto alla grande, quindi penso quello non centri nulla. per il resto dalla tua configurazione del file net c'è una riga che non comprendo: 

```
gateway="wlan0/192.168.1.4" 
```

 a cosa ti serve settare questa riga per ogni interfaccia di preciso? perchè per esempio (anche se non staremo di sicuro nella stessa situazione) io nella mia configurazione del net ho settato sia l'interfaccia eth0 che la wlan0 in questo modo

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.30.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.30.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.30.1" )

dns_servers=( "192.168.30.1" )

config_wlan0=( "192.168.30.26 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.30.255" )

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.30.1" )
```

se poi voglio assegnare il dhcp ad una interfaccia piuttosto che ad un'altra mi basta scrivere al posto degli ip,netmask ecc, la dicitura "dhcp" e fa tutto da solo.

 *Quote:*   

> ..  C'è un modo gentoo per creare delle configurazioni alternative? Qualcosa del genere se si connette alla rete "a" usa un ip statico, se alla "b" un altro ip statico se alla "c" il dhcp?  .. 

 e poi cosa intendi per configurazioni alternative che assegnino un'ip per ogni rete?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> C'è un modo gentoo per creare delle configurazioni alternative? Qualcosa del genere se si connette alla rete "a" usa un ip statico, se alla "b" un altro ip statico se alla "c" il dhcp? E c'è sempre un modo gentoo per evitare che possano essere avviate connessioni incompatibili? (in pratica il wifi mi serve nel caso debba scroccare dal tizio del piano di sotto la linea quando a me non funziona).

 

Io pure avevo problemi di questo genere e mi son risolto, dopo qualche tentennamento, ad usare NetworkManager con knetworkmanager.

avevo provato anche wicd che fa la stessa cosa, ma non mi piaceva la scarsa integrazione con kde. Forse se usi gnome/xfce la cosa non ti tange e puoi usare in gestore d reti che vuoi con il clinet che preferisci. Non fanno da profiler però semplificano un botto la connessione. Occhio però che così il PC  connette a una rete solo quando parte il client su X.

----------

## djinnZ

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> a cosa ti serve settare questa riga per ogni interfaccia di preciso?

 veramente non mi ricordo, è da sempre così ed all'epoca mi pare che c'era un problema a settare route differenti (e poi volevo sempre provare a metter su due sottoreti distinte, quindi ci vuole), su diverse schede attive tutte sullo stesso hub (eth0 ed eth1/bond0 sono sempre attive e collegate sempre sulla stessa rete).

In ogni caso aggiornando wpa_supplicant l'errore è sparito ma la connessione fa sempre pena... mi sa che il bundle adattatore usb + ap/router è prossimo ad una irrimediabile rottura.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Io pure avevo problemi di questo genere e mi son risolto, dopo qualche tentennamento, ad usare NetworkManager con knetworkmanager.

 non fanno al caso mio, sul server ho installato X solo per non complicarmi la vita con le dipendenze, in genere lavoro da remoto,  il vecchio monitor 14" non è in grado di andare oltre la 640x480, tanto serve solo per scegliere l'avvio sul lilo, di rado. L'idea era poter gestire la cosa dall'init di modo da poter definire un runlevel dedicato per scroccare la connessione, quando necessario.

----------

## GoraNz

per il problema della stabilità di rete secondo me dipende sicuramente dall'adattatore usb, come dicevi giustamente tu, che non è in grado di offrirti una qualità di segnale accettabile(per esperienza ti dico che gli adattatori wireless usb quasi sempre fanno schifo in quanto a qualità e stabilità del segnale).

per il resto se ho capito bene tu hai una rete tua locale a cui ti ci connetti fisso e nell'evenienza vorresti che il tuo server automaticamente o comunque tramite init avvii il wpa_supplicat e si connetta a quella wireless? se ho capito bene, ti basta settare le credenziali della rete wifi nel wpa_supplicant.conf (come hai gia fatto) e settare gli ip locali le subnet ecc nel file net, o impostare il dhcp. a questo punto quando lanci il net.wlan0 nell'init, se la rete è a distanza di rilevamento si connette e sei a cavallo.

----------

## ckx3009

con wicd, una volta configurato in ambiente X, parte anche senza X, basta far avviare il demone al boot.

----------

## djinnZ

Il problema è che vorrei poter fare a meno dell'interfaccia grafica ed ho due reti con configurazione identica ed indirizzi ip statici disponibili diversi.

----------

## ckx3009

ora che guardo, wicd ha una cartella dove tiene un file di configurazione delle reti cablate, uno di quelle wireless e un altro file che controlla altri parametri generici come i dns, il driver wpa, le dimensioni della finestra grafica eccetera. 

probabilmente e' sufficiente editare quelli per ottenere che il demone faccia il suo lavoro senza presenza di GUI.

----------

## Apetrini

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per capirci se mi siedo tra il portile e l'AP il segnale diventa instabile, a meno di due metri di distanza.

 

Muahhahahahahahahaa....

Credo che questo sia la prova che l'hardware fa i capricci... a meno che non sia l'algoritmo TX del wireless che canna.

Nel 2.6.28 o .27 hanno introdotto il nuovo algoritmo Minstrel, dicono che sia una bomba, prova... magari riesce a tenerti la connessione piu stabile... magari anche no...

Try and pray

P.s. dovrebbe essere sotto Networking support->Wireless->Generic IEEE 802.11 network stack->Rate control algo . Ovviamente dopo averlo selezionato, impostalo come algo di default.

----------

## djinnZ

proverò... anche se inizio a pensare che sia un problema di linux visto che con quell'altro os funziona tutto. Al massimo voglio vedere se la scheda non è autoconfigurata su un rate strano.

Appena ho tempo provo anche wicd ma resto poco convinto delle interfacce grafiche.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> C'è un modo gentoo per creare delle configurazioni alternative? Qualcosa del genere se si connette alla rete "a" usa un ip statico, se alla "b" un altro ip statico se alla "c" il dhcp?

 

da http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

 *Quote:*   

> config_ESSID1=( "192.168.0.3/24 brd 192.168.0.255" )
> 
> routes_ESSID1=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )
> 
> config_ESSID2=( "dhcp" )
> ...

 

E, tutto scritto sul manuale, il nome dell'ESSID dovrebbe essere composto solo da caratteri alfanumerici. Caratteri diversi vanno sostituiti con l'underscore "_".

----------

## djinnZ

Si ma così allo studio mi becca tutti e due gli ap, quello mio e quello del piano di sotto (al quale normalmente non mi devo connettere), e combina un casino... avevo pensato di scrivere una regola di udev per avere due interfacce wlan, sto sclerando per caso?

----------

## MajinJoko

da /etc/conf.d/wireless.example

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> preferred_aps=( "ESSID1" "ESSID2" )

 

lo metti in /etc/conf.d/net e così specifichi a quale collegarsi con maggiore priorità.

Sarà che non mi è molto chiaro il problema (cosa te ne faresti di due interfacce di rete?), ma mi sembra più semplice di come la metti.

----------

## djinnZ

Ho buttato via l'unitàusb ed ho installato una scheda pci (con tanto di antennone di mezzo metro)

```
02:09.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
```

ed ho abilitato il driver atheros del kernel, fin qui tutto ok  *Quote:*   

> ath5k_pci 0000:02:09.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
> 
> ath5k_pci 0000:02:09.0: registered as 'phy0'
> 
> phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'pid'
> ...

 

```
ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration failed (2452MHz)

ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2452 Mhz)

wlan0: failed to set freq to 2452 MHz for scan

ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration failed (2462MHz)

ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2462 Mhz)

wlan0: failed to set freq to 2462 MHz for scan

ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration failed (2462MHz)

ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2462 Mhz)

wlan0: failed to set freq to 2462 MHz for scan

ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration failed (2462MHz)

ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2462 Mhz)

wlan0: failed to set freq to 2462 MHz for scan

ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration failed (2462MHz)

ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2462 Mhz)

wlan0: failed to set freq to 2462 MHz for scan

ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2457MHz)

ath5k phy0: ath5k_chan_set: unable to reset channel (2457 Mhz)

wlan0: failed to set freq to 2457 MHz for scan
```

a parte il fatto che me la vede come wlan0 e non ath0 sono scemo io e devo usare madwifi od ath9k?

Da quel che ho trovato in giro si deve usare ath5k

----------

## djinnZ

up

----------

## oRDeX

se non ricordo male dalle mie ultime letture, ath5k sarebbe una sorta di "nuova versione" di madwifi. Quindi utilizzare ath5k mi pare corretto. Il fatto che sia wlan0 e non ath0 potrebbe dipendere proprio dal nuovo driver che ha deciso di seguire lo standard dei driver nel kernel chiamando l'interfaccia in quel modo. Ma a parte quei messaggi, presenta qualche mal funzionamento?

----------

